# صلوا لأجلي



## Bent el Massih (9 أبريل 2008)

*أرجوا أن تصلوا من أجلي لأني أمر بتجربة صعبة والمشكلة أن زوجي مسلم ولن يفهم ما أمر به...صلوا لأجل زوجي أيضا *


----------



## K A T Y (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلوا لأجلي*

_*ربنا معاكي يا كريمة *_​ 
_*ويحل كل المشاكل وينير طريق زوجك*_​ 
_*صلاتنا له ولكي*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويزيل كل الصعاب*_

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلوا لأجلي*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ربنا معاكي يا كريمة *_​
> _*ويحل كل المشاكل وينير طريق زوجك*_​
> _*صلاتنا له ولكي*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويزيل كل الصعاب*_
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي لصلاتك،أنا بحاجة لصلواتكم
الرب يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلوا لأجلي*

ربنا معاكى ويحل كل المشاكل

وينور طريق جوزك

لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله​


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صلوا لأجلي*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ربنا معاكى ويحل كل المشاكل
> 
> وينور طريق جوزك
> 
> لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله​




*شكرا ليك حبيبتي كاندي لصلاتك الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

karima قال:


> *أرجوا أن تصلوا من أجلي لأني أمر بتجربة صعبة والمشكلة أن زوجي مسلم ولن يفهم ما أمر به...صلوا لأجل زوجي أيضا *



 ساصلى والكل اوصيه بذلك
ليتمجد الرب معكم 

ثقى فى يسوع 
ابدا ابدا لن يتركك


----------



## Maran+atha (13 مايو 2015)

شكرا كثير لطلبك 
اختى الغالية بنت المسيح​ 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اشعياء 41: 13-10
+ لا تخف لاني معك.لا تتلفت لاني الهك.قد ايدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري.
+ انه سيخزى ويخجل جميع المغتاظين عليك.يكون كلا شيء مخاصموك ويبيدون.
+ تفتش على منازعيك ولا تجدهم.يكون محاربوك كلا شيء وكالعدم.
+ لاني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------

